# about Anubias..



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I should be ok but I would get a small heater.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Lights will heat the tank and heat your bathroom. Cost to run = Not that much.

My bathroom has two tanks in it. The lights are on more then 14 hours a day.

Keeps it warm inside. Rather nice.

50 degrees=minimal if no growth.

-Gordon


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I got what I think is the most comprehensive book on aquatic plants, Aquarium Plants by C. Kasselmann, and it lists anubias for minimal temps of 22 degrees Celcius


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

72 degrees is not the minimal temperature for anubias plants.

Do not believe everything you read in a book.

They will survive provided that there are still nutrients and light in lower temperatures, there just won't be any growth.

Likewise, most plants will survive the cold but will die off in frost/freezing water.

50 degrees is not freezing.

I had anubias plants chilling out all winter in a cold tank last year. Unheated room.
No issues. *No growth though. *

70-80 degree temperature provides good growing. That is all.

-Gordon


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> Lights will heat the tank and heat your bathroom. Cost to run = Not that much.
> 
> My bathroom has two tanks in it. The lights are on more then 14 hours a day.
> 
> ...


bathroom? i dunno the setup of ur place, but bathroom wont work. 


im set on not getting a heater, thats why goldfishes. elec cost is too high for tropical tank this size for me. 
anyways im still going to give it a try. I'll report back.

thanks for the replies


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Try some java fern along with the anubias. I have kept that in a unheated goldfish tank. I kept it at room temperature, and the temperature would drop at night, but because the room was warmer during the day, I think the lowest the tank would get to would be the mid-60's.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> 72 degrees is not the minimal temperature for anubias plants.
> 
> Do not believe everything you read in a book.
> 
> ...


Yea that is accurate, I was commenting more on having successful growth verse death. Good point!


----------

